# Carte graphique Macbook 2010 13" et jeux



## Emilien P. (16 Avril 2010)

Bonjour.

J'aurais voulu comprendre comment savoir si un jeu va tourner sous le nouveau MB 13".
En effet j'ai deux exemples de jeux dont j'aimerais qu'ils fonctionnent. Voici leur configuration requise :
Oblivion : CG 128 Mo Ram compatible directX 9.0 et Direct3D 
GTA IV : CG avec 256 Mo Ram

Or sur apple.fr il n'est pas indiqué la mémoire de la NVIDIA GeForce 320M.

Ces jeux fonctionnent-ils en théorie sur les nouveaux MB 13" ou faut-il un 15" ?

Merci !

Bonne journée.


----------



## kippei (16 Avril 2010)

Emilien P. a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> J'aurais voulu comprendre comment savoir si un jeu va tourner sous le nouveau MB 13".
> En effet j'ai deux exemples de jeux dont j'aimerais qu'ils fonctionnent. Voici leur configuration requise :
> ...



Pas de souci pour Oblivion...

Pour GTA... a moins d'avoir le 13" le plus cher avec bien de la RAM et encore les graphisme vont laissés à désirer... sa va être short. Mieux vaut un 15"


----------



## Sylow (16 Avril 2010)

Achter un MBP 13 pour jouer je ne pourrai jamais comprendre m'enfin...

Ce qu'ils disent pour la configuration minimum de GTA4 est à prendre avec précaution. Je ne vois pas l'intérêt de jouer avec les graphismes au minimum en 800*600. 

Ca passera mais prend un rendez vous chez l'ophetalmo car jouer sur un 13...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

On peut très bien jouer avec un 13".
Ce n'est pas parce que TU as un 17" que le reste ; c'est de la merde.

Voici GTA IV sur l'ancien MacBook Pro 13" : 
[YOUTUBE]v=cHsjzn4jp_4[/YOUTUBE]

Donc , avec la 320M , ce sera jouable en low .


----------



## Sylow (16 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> On peut très bien jouer avec un 13".
> Ce n'est pas parce que TU as un 17" que le reste ; c'est de la merde.
> 
> Voici GTA IV sur l'ancien MacBook Pro 13" :
> ...



JE n'ai pas dit que c'était de la MERDE, je dis juste que ce n'est pas approprié ! On peut tres bien jouer sur un netbook ! mais il n'y a aucun intérêt ! 

Apres si vous trouverun interet de jouer sur un 13" en low ca vous regarde mais je préviens juste


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

Désolé.


----------



## Sylow (16 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Si tu trouves un intérêt à te trimballer un 17" de 3Kgs pour te la péter , ca te regarde , je préviens juste .



Pure spéculation.:mouais: 

Je ne vois pas où est le mal de le "prévenir" de son futur achat s'il compte jouer principalement !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

Il demande juste si ça va tourner , pas si cela sera top , comme avec un écran 30".
Ce n'est pas de la spéculation , c'est la réalité : Tu as aussi puissant en 15".


----------



## Macuserman (16 Avril 2010)

Certes, il n'a pas demandé si ça sera top, mais c'est notre rôle d'avertir les futurs utilisateurs de machines pommées&#8230;
Jouer sur un 13", c'est pas une bonne idée. C'est entièrement vrai.
Le MB 13" n'en a pas assez sous le capot pour faire du bon GTA IV. Le 15", déjà plus.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

J'ai joué sur un 13" et cela ne dérange pas.
Et GTA IV passera , en low.

Après , c'est clair que sur un bon 17" , c'est mieux .


----------



## Sylow (16 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Il demande juste si ça va tourner , pas si cela sera top , comme avec un écran 30".
> Ce n'est pas de la spéculation , c'est la réalité : Tu as aussi puissant en 15".



avec une résolution de l'âge de pierre, pas d'express card,  Seulement 2 usb sachant que c'est aussi ma machine principale...je n'ai pas investi a court terme mais à court ET long terme. Je ne vais pas argumenter le choix que j'ai fais si je voulais me la "péter" je l'aurai mis en gros dans ma signature. 

Tu as raison sur le fait qu'il demande seulement si ca va tourner mais il n'y a pas de mal à répondre à une question auquel il n'y a pas pensé


----------



## Macuserman (16 Avril 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Tu as raison sur le fait qu'il demande seulement si ca va tourner mais il n'y a pas de mal à répondre à une question auquel il n'y a pas pensé



Voilà, comme ça, tout le monde est au poil !


----------



## Emilien P. (16 Avril 2010)

Merci à tous pour tous ces renseignements 

Alors non je n'ai pas l'intention de jouer régulièrement avec un MBP 13". Je possède actuellement un MB 13" Blanc et je comptais en changer, tout en restant en 13" car plus grand ca ne me sert à rien et c'est plus lourd à porter (or je voyage pas mal).
Mais comme on m'a offert GTA IV à Noël, qui ne tourne pour l'instant pas du tout sur mon Macbook (l'installation ne passe même pas) je me disais que tant qu'à faire, autant choisir un mac qui permette d'y jouer.

A part ça je joue peu fréquemment (je n'ai actuellement qu'un jeu ou deux sur ma machine) donc je ne compte pas non plus acheter une machine de guerre 

Enfin bref, de toute facon le MBP 15" actuel est au dessus de mes moyens donc je vais continuer à réfléchir  (Après tout certains jouent bien à GTA IV sur PSP ... ^^ ) 

Sinon sur le refurb store on peut trouver des MBP 15" 2009 à environ 1450 , c'est un bon plan ou pas ?

Le refurb vend des ordis qui ont plutôt des allures d'ordis d'occasion, ou d'ordis quasi-neufs ?

Merci en tout cas pour vos remarques 


PS : Le MBP 13", pour faire tourner un GTA IV, il faut nécessairement que ce soit le meilleur des deux ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

Non , pas forcement le meilleur des deux .
Par contre , le refurb , c'est des produits reconditionnés , à l'allure neuve 

Celui-ci est une bonne affaire : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/FB985F/A?mco=MTE0NDc1NjU

.

De plus , GTA IV tournera sans problème sur ce modèle , en médium .


----------



## DarkMoineau (16 Avril 2010)

Bah pour les jeux, j'ai jamais fais tourner de jeux sous windows donc je peux pas trop dire, mais vu que avec la 9400m Bioshock tourne sans problème en 1440 (bah voui, parfois on joue sur batterie ^^), et que la 320 est censées être plus puissante.


----------



## salamander (16 Avril 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> si je voulais me la "péter" je l'aurai mis en gros dans ma signature



C'est ce que j'ai fait, pas pour me la peter (encore que....), mais surtout pour éviter d'avoir à spécifier ce que j'utilise comme matos...:rose::rose:


----------



## Sylow (16 Avril 2010)

salamander a dit:


> C'est ce que j'ai fait, pas pour me la peter (encore que....), mais surtout pour éviter d'avoir à spécifier ce que j'utilise comme matos...:rose::rose:



Ceux qui veulent se la péter le mette forcément en signature mais l'inverse n'est pas forcément vrai


----------



## Venturo (16 Avril 2010)

Sur MBP late 2008 (2.8 Ghz + 9600 @ 512 Mo) GTA IV tourne nickel.

Voilà.

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

Venturo a dit:


> Sur MBP late 2008 (2.8 Ghz + 9600 @ 512 Mo) GTA IV tourne nickel.
> 
> Voilà.
> 
> :rateau:



Il est vrai que d'après Mac4Ever , le 320M rattrape ta 9600M GT :rateau:.


----------



## Fil de Brume (16 Avril 2010)

Juste pour ajouter que je jouais à oblivion sous windows XP avec mon iMac intel de première génération, une carte graphique ATI x1600, et juste un simple core duo (même pas le core 2 duo).

Et tous détails à fond, ça tournait bien.

Donc même un 13" doit pouvoir bien s'en sortir... c'est sûr qu'il vaut mieux le brancher sur un écran plus grand, mais là on parle des cartes, de la qualité et de voir si la machine est assez puissante.

Si un iMac intel de 2006 s'en sort bien, un MBP 13" de 2010 doit bien s'en sortir aussi.


----------



## DarkMoineau (16 Avril 2010)

salamander a dit:


> C'est ce que j'ai fait, pas pour me la peter (encore que....), mais surtout pour éviter d'avoir à spécifier ce que j'utilise comme matos...:rose::rose:



Pourtant avec ta machine, tu as de quoi te la péter ^^

Nan mais tu as raison, ce forum étant destiné au dépannage, mieux vaut indiquer la configuration ^^.


----------



## salamander (17 Avril 2010)

J'avoue que je me la pète souvent....avec moi même !!!

Depuis l'an dernier je ne me lasse pas de mon joujou, je ne remercierai jamais assez la flambée de l'immobilier, qui m'a permis de me payer cette bête (hors de prix pour être honnête) , dont les caractéristiques vont bien au delà de l'utilisation familiale que j'en ai..mais quel bonheur d'avoir une machine qui répond présent 100% du temps, sans plantages, sans ralentissements..bref , que du bonheur.


----------



## Sylow (17 Avril 2010)

salamander a dit:


> J'avoue que je me la pète souvent....avec moi même !!!
> 
> Depuis l'an dernier je ne me lasse pas de mon joujou, je ne remercierai jamais assez la flambée de l'immobilier, qui m'a permis de me payer cette bête (hors de prix pour être honnête) , dont les caractéristiques vont bien au delà de l'utilisation familiale que j'en ai..mais quel bonheur d'avoir une machine qui répond présent 100% du temps, sans plantages, sans ralentissements..bref , que du bonheur.



As tu essayé de lire un Bluray ripé dessus ? J'ai ripé mes Matrix et "Oh my God" le rendu sur cet écran... ! :love::love::love::love:


----------



## DarkMoineau (17 Avril 2010)

Du Blue Ray sur un 17'? J'avoue que je n'en vois pas l'intéret?

Sinon, on n'a pas dit que la 320M avait deux fois les performances de la 9400M? 

J'ai cru lire ça quelque part.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2010)

Pour le blu-ray , vu le prix de la machine , il devrait y être , de plus , l'écran est en full-HD , je n'imagine pas les DVD-rip la dessus..

Pour la carte graphique , il ne faut pas croire que cela rattrapera une 9600M GT (Ce n'est pas non plus deux fois plus rapide).


----------



## DarkMoineau (17 Avril 2010)

Ouais enfin, même avec les deux tiers des perfs de la 9600, c'est pas mal pour une puce qui doit seulement fournir une image de 1280*800 pixels, non?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2010)

On ne sait pas puisque il n'y a eu aucun test , le 15" suscitant l'intérêt des gens.
2 tiers d'un 9600M GT , c'est calamiteux quand même , vu qu'elle est sortie en 2008.


----------



## DarkMoineau (17 Avril 2010)

On parle d'une puce et non d'une carte à mémoire dédiée. 

Essaye de faire tourner Bioshock sur une Intel HD, ça marche pas.

Sur la 9400m ça tourne bien, et en 1440x900, donc si la 320M a presque le double de puissance de la 9400m, c'est déjà du costaud, même si elle est en dessous de la 9600M GT.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2010)

Du costaud ?
Pardonne moi mais en 2010 , pour 1150 , avoir un chipset sous une dénomination de 'pro' c'est à la limite du foutage de gueule.
Maintenant , la 320M n'est pas 2 fois plus puissante que la 9400M , il ne faut pas rêver.


----------



## DarkMoineau (17 Avril 2010)

Je me suis mal exprimé.

C'est du costaud pour une machine à puce graphique.

Mais bon je suis d'accord que la politique tarifaire d'Apple est l'un des plus grands mystères de la vie, l'univers, et le reste. D'ailleurs ce serait pas la question à la réponse 42? ^^


----------



## salamander (17 Avril 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> As tu essayé de lire un Bluray ripé dessus ? J'ai ripé mes Matrix et "Oh my God" le rendu sur cet écran... ! :love::love::love::love:



J'ai beaucoup de blueray rip en 720p et 1080p, et c'est vrai que c'est de la bombe, quel piqué....



DarkMoineau a dit:


> Du Blue Ray sur un 17'? J'avoue que je n'en vois pas l'intéret?



Sur cet écran, si tu compares un dvdrip et un blueray rip, je te garantis que c'est le jour et la nuit.
C'est de la HD sur un écran HD, et c'est ça l'intérêt !

Maintenant, ces rips là, bien entendu  que j'en profite plus avec mon lecteur WDHDTV sur ma télé...d'autant qu'il est assez rare (hormis en déplacement) que je regarde des films sur mon portable.


----------



## DarkMoineau (17 Avril 2010)

bah je le sais bien que le BlueRay offrira une plus belle image que le dvd, mais bon le principal avantage du BlueRay n'est-il pas pour les oreilles?

Le film HD c'est bien, mais sans Home Cinema je trouve que ça pers de son intérêt. 

Blue Ray sur un iMac, tout particulièrement le 27, là je comprends clairement l'intérêt.

Sur un écran de 17' par contre, j'ai plus de mal.


----------



## salamander (17 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Du costaud ?
> Pardonne moi mais en 2010 , pour 1150 , avoir un chipset sous une dénomination de 'pro' c'est à la limite du foutage de gueule.
> Maintenant , la 320M n'est pas 2 fois plus puissante que la 9400M , il ne faut pas rêver.



Faut pas confondre "pro" et "gamer".
A mon avis, pour une utilisation pro, c'est tout à fait justifié.
Dans la même discussion, parler de pro et en même temps de Bioshock c'est pas trop compatible à mon sens.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2010)

Dans ce cas : Pas d'express card et d'écran mat.
Le MacBook pro 13" n'est pas un  pro.


----------



## salamander (17 Avril 2010)

Je répondais juste sur le chipset graphique, après il est vrai que la connectique est pas géniale, mais malgré tout faut pas oublier que faire du pro sur un 13", c'est du dépannage en nomade, faut pas trop penser pouvoir se lancer dans du montage ou de la retouche compliquée avec un écran de cette taille, car pour l'avoir vu faire, en peu de temps , sauf à y brancher un moniteur externe, ça devient l'horreur..


----------



## DarkMoineau (17 Avril 2010)

Bah ça donne une idée de perfs ^^

Je n'ai pas Photoshop donc pour parler des apps Pro ^^

Je peux faire un petit calcul sous Maple sinon ^^


Mais bon calculer des milliers de décimales de Pi en quelques secondes c'est pas dur ^^.


----------



## Sylow (17 Avril 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> bah je le sais bien que le BlueRay offrira une plus belle image que le dvd, mais bon le principal avantage du BlueRay n'est-il pas pour les oreilles?
> 
> Le film HD c'est bien, mais sans Home Cinema je trouve que ça pers de son intérêt.
> 
> ...



J'ai avec mon Z-5500 logitech , ca dépote , mais bon en général je relis mon MBP à ma TV mais ce n'est que du 1080i et c'est du vieux LCD mais bon . vue que je prends le train régulièrement je me fais plaisir mais la batterie en prend un sacré coup.


----------



## DarkMoineau (17 Avril 2010)

En même temps, le Blue Ray n'affiche rien au dessus de 1080 lignes donc ^^

1080i ou 1080p ça va changer quoi franchement?

Une image plus fluide en 1080p?

Le cinéma est en 24Hz donc pour regarder un film tu n'as pas à te plaindre ^^.


----------



## Fil de Brume (18 Avril 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> bah je le sais bien que le BlueRay offrira une plus belle image que le dvd, mais bon le principal avantage du BlueRay n'est-il pas pour les oreilles?



Euh pas d'accord, pour moi le principal intérêt du blu-ray, c'est pour l'image, il y a une bien meilleure différence niveau image entre un DVD et un blu-ray que pour le son, sur un DVD on a déjà du super son en dolby THX et tout le tintouin...

Sinon, moi comme je lis mes blu-ray sur ma PS3, je n'ai aucun moyen de les ripper, dommage ^^


----------



## Macuserman (18 Avril 2010)

Évidemment ! Qui t'a mis ça en tête ! Le Blu-Ray Disc (oui ça s'écrit comme ça&#8230 permet; c'est vrai, un support sonore sympathique, mais c'est surtout l'image qui est réévaluée !

Si l'industrie a basculé du côté du Blu-Ray, c'est en grande partie grace au cinéma porno qui a voté BRD, et il était important pour eux d'avoir une bonne image (je vous laisse deviner pourquoi&#8230; ).
Non, le BRD c'est définitivement pour l'image !


----------



## DarkMoineau (18 Avril 2010)

Ouais enfin l'image, on affiche jamais plus de 1920x1080 alors ^^

Et on reste loin de ce que les yeux peuvent voir. 

Et pour moi le plaisir d'un film est aussi sonore. 

Et pour profiter du tintouin bah faut une sono à la hauteur.


----------



## salamander (19 Avril 2010)

Ok avec toi pour le son, mais quand je mate un dvdrip sur mon mac et qu'il y a des gros pixels sur les scènes sombres ou sur les scènes d'action, cela m'enchante moyen...


----------



## Sylow (19 Avril 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> En même temps, le Blue Ray n'affiche rien au dessus de 1080 lignes donc ^^
> 
> 1080i ou 1080p ça va changer quoi franchement?
> 
> ...




Oui mais mon LCD 66cm samsung a 4 ans, la qualité de la dalle entre celui ci et le LED du MBP 17 est flagrante. Quand tu regardes des Full HD 1080p LCD de chez LG la qualité est médiocre ! Il n'y a pas que la résolution mais aussi la qualité de la dalle et des technologies embarquées !


----------



## Fil de Brume (19 Avril 2010)

Moi ma PS3 est branchée sur un ampli home cinema, toutefois j'écoute toujours au casque, rapport aux voisins  Donc je bénéficie du DSP au casque avec mon ampli home cinema, un son très bon quand même, mais vraiment je trouve que sur une grande TV quand tu regardes un film en BRD ou en DVD, tu vois bien la différence.

Sur certains films mieux que d'autres, mais regarde un truc style "home" ou autre film documentaire en BRD, c'est quand même autre chose...

Et je reste sceptique sur le fait que le BRD puisse avoir une bien meilleure sonorité qu'un DVD, vu que le son, par rapport à l'image, ne prend pas trop de place. Du THX c'est déjà du très bon son, et à moins d'être dans une salle de cinéma avec 50 hauts parleurs, la capacité d'un DVD suffit à avoir un son très bon...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Oui mais mon LCD 66cm samsung a 4 ans, la qualité de la dalle entre celui ci et le LED du MBP 17 est flagrante. Quand tu regardes des Full HD 1080p LCD de chez LG la qualité est médiocre ! Il n'y a pas que la résolution mais aussi la qualité de la dalle et des technologies embarquées !



Oui , c'est pour ça que je dis : Vive l'iMac 27" .


----------



## DarkMoineau (19 Avril 2010)

Mouis bon je vois bien votre argumentation mais de toute façon, même le Blue Ray fera voir des gros pixels pas beau tout moche sur un iMac, car la dalle est de résolution bien supérieure.

Nan franchement, je dirais pas que le Blue Ray est mort né mais honnêtement, la qualité des dalles informatiques est trop élevée pour que l'image du Blue Ray, bien que supérieure à celle du DVD, ne fasse pas voir de pixels et je suis convaincu que sur un Apple Cinema Display 30' ou un iMac ça revient au même que regarder un DVD sur mon MacBook Pro.

Donc ça limite le Blue  Ray a des téléviseurs qui se contentent d'une résolution de 1920x1080.

PS: vous aurez compris qe quand je dis imac, je pense au 27', pas au 21.5'


----------



## Fil de Brume (19 Avril 2010)

Possible mais alors imagine regarder un DVD sur un apple display 30"


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2010)

Ce sera déjà bien mieux qu'un DVD , le blu-ray , c'est vraiment con de ne pas le mettre sur les mac , surtout vu le prix que ca coute.
Jobs est vraiment con sur ce coup.


----------



## DarkMoineau (19 Avril 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Possible mais alors imagine regarder un DVD sur un apple display 30"



Ah c'est sur c'est l'horreur^^


Et on sait tous pourquoi l'iSteve ne met pas de Blue-Ray sur les Mac => iTunes.

Aux USA ils ont les films en HD. 

Bon la France reste la cinquième Roue du Carrosse encore une fois, hélas.


----------



## Fil de Brume (19 Avril 2010)

En même temps je préfère stocker mes films originaux donc sur blu-ray ou DVD dans un meuble, que de devoir stocker tout ça sur disque dur, c'est plus simple d'utilisation pour ma femme ou mes enfants


----------



## DarkMoineau (19 Avril 2010)

On ne peut graver les téléchargements iTunes? 

Je demande car j'ai pas pensé à essayer de graver l'épisode de Fringe offert par iTunes à Noël.


----------



## Fil de Brume (19 Avril 2010)

Aucune idée mais j'ai moyennement confiance en la perennité des supports qu'on grave soi même 

Sans compter que graver le fichier vidéo ne m'avancerait pas car il faudrait que je le grave au format DVD vidéo ou blu-ray, donc recompression, car je n'ai pas de lecteur divx ou équivalent.

Sans compter aussi que les films achetés ou téléchargés sur iTunes ont sûrement des DRM qui vont empêcher de les lire sur une platine de salon...


----------



## Asmkv (19 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Histoire de revenir au sujet du topic, je suis actuellement sous Windows et aimerais me prendre un petit Macbook Pro pour de la retouche photo et me faire une idée de comment c'est réellement (la curiosité, c'est mal).
Cependant je joue pas mal et j'aimerais que ma machine me permette de jouer un peu quand je ne suis pas chez moi (où j'ai un PC sous Windows qui fait encore bien tourner la plupart des jeux), principalement à Team Fortress 2 voire Left 4 Dead 1 & 2.

N'ayant pas trop d'argent à mettre dedans "juste pour essayer", j'aurais aimé prendre le nouveau 13". Savez-vous ce que donnent TF2 et L4D1 & 2 dessus ? C'est surtout la puce graphique qui me fait douter...


----------



## DarkMoineau (19 Avril 2010)

Oui mais on parle juste de libérer de la place.

Cependant il est vrai que rien n'est plus pérenne que les disques pressés. 

Malheureusement.

Mais on dérive pas un peu là?


----------



## bartman (19 Avril 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Oui mais on parle juste de libérer de la place.
> 
> Cependant il est vrai que rien n'est plus pérenne que les disques pressés.
> 
> ...



à peine


----------



## gildas1 (19 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ce sera déjà bien mieux qu'un DVD , le blu-ray , c'est vraiment con de ne pas le mettre sur les mac , surtout vu le prix que ca coute.
> Jobs est vraiment con sur ce coup.




Bordel entre ta prestation sur ce thread ainsi que sur le thread des nouveaux MB 13", où tu dis que les MB c'est de la merde en barre...

Je vois pas ce que tu aimes chez Apple 



@ Asmkv, j'ai peur que jouer sur un 13" soit pas au top de ce que tu peux espérer donc ne t'attends pas à une qualité au top (si le jeu passe), le MAC n'est pas fait pour ça surtout un portable!
Et puis dans l'ensemble le portage de jeux PC sur la plateforme MAC sont loin d'être des réussites, donc entre la CG qui risque d'être faiblarde et le fait que le jeu ne sera pas optimisé... Si tu souhaites prendre un 13" pour passer ton temps à jouer: tu vas être très déçu!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2010)

Quoi ? Tu n'aimerais pas le blu-ray peut-être ?
Tu préfères aller sur Youtube  ?
Laisse moi rire.

Jobs s'est déjà planté sur le DVD , il fait de même avec le Blu-ray.


----------



## DarkMoineau (19 Avril 2010)

Les jeux Aspyr sont mal optimié oui, mais chez Ferral, le boulot semble bien fait. En tout cas Bioschock tourne comme un charme en 1440x900, indifférement de la Nvidia que j'utilise, Call of Duty 4 non, et il se permet d'avoir quelques bugs graphiques de temps à  autre en 1440x900 avec la 9600.


----------



## gildas1 (20 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Quoi ? Tu n'aimerais pas le blu-ray peut-être ?
> Tu préfères aller sur Youtube  ?
> Laisse moi rire.
> 
> Jobs s'est déjà planté sur le DVD , il fait de même avec le Blu-ray.




Non je suis pas pro-br

donc pour moi pas d'importance... Comme je l'ai indiqué: regarder un Blu-ray sur un ecran 13", avec les maigres enceintes: ben autant rien regarder!

Mon 13" est connecté à un sony TV 54" et même avec cette config, je n'ai pas de lecteur blu-ray actuellement et je vis très bien sans


----------



## Asmkv (20 Avril 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> @ Asmkv, j'ai peur que jouer sur un 13" soit pas au top de ce que tu peux espérer donc ne t'attends pas à une qualité au top (si le jeu passe), le MAC n'est pas fait pour ça surtout un portable!
> Et puis dans l'ensemble le portage de jeux PC sur la plateforme MAC sont loin d'être des réussites, donc entre la CG qui risque d'être faiblarde et le fait que le jeu ne sera pas optimisé... Si tu souhaites prendre un 13" pour passer ton temps à jouer: tu vas être très déçu!



Comme je disais dans mon post: j'ai déjà un PC fixe qui fait tourner la plupart des jeux auxquels je joue en 1920*1200 sur un 24". Le 13" serait pour avoir une machine que je puisse emmener partout, avec une bonne autonomie, solide, qui me permette de faire des retouches photos quand je suis en vacances et également jouer un peu. Et découvrir les Mac. Je ne compte pas l'utiliser uniquement pour jouer (sinon je prendrais directement un PC qui me reviendrait 2 fois moins cher). Quant aux portages de jeux PC, je pourrais jouer via Bootcamp et sinon Steam va être porté sur Mac, avec les jeux Source (dont TF2 et L4D1&2), ce qui semble assez prometteur.

Donc tout ce que je voulais savoir c'est s'il est capable de faire tourner convenablement TF2 qui a déjà 3 ans.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> Non je suis pas pro-br
> 
> donc pour moi pas d'importance... Comme je l'ai indiqué: regarder un Blu-ray sur un ecran 13", avec les maigres enceintes: ben autant rien regarder!
> 
> Mon 13" est connecté à un sony TV 54" et même avec cette config, je n'ai pas de lecteur blu-ray actuellement et je vis très bien sans



Oui mais dans ma situation , avec les enceintes bose + L'Apple Cinema Display , je ne dirais pas non au Blu-ray .


----------



## Jeromac (20 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Quoi ? Tu n'aimerais pas le blu-ray peut-être ?
> Tu préfères aller sur Youtube  ?
> Laisse moi rire.
> 
> Jobs s'est déjà planté sur le DVD , il fait de même avec le Blu-ray.



Clair, il s'est bien planté, il l'a encore laissé dans les nouveaux Macbook Pro.

M'enfin, je me console en me disant qu'on a jamais été proche du moment où on n'aura pu ces antiquités mécaniques dans nos ordinateurs portables.


----------



## Fil de Brume (20 Avril 2010)

Si un jour ils virent le lecteur optique, alors il faudra qu'ils distribuent Mac OS X sur mémoire flash 

Mais je sens que si un jour ils virent le lecteur optique sur les portables, je vais devoir en acheter un externe, pour installer les diverses applis, jeux, ... qui sont fournies sur DVD... en espérant ne pas tomber sur une appli ou un jeu qui demande le DVD dans le lecteur pour jouer, sinon je serais bon pour devoir cracker la protection, pas cool quand on a l'original, ce n'est pas pour y mettre un crack


----------



## Asmkv (20 Avril 2010)

C'était pas un topic sur la carte graphique du 13" et les jeux ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (20 Avril 2010)

Si, c'était sur la puce graphique et les jeux ^^.


----------



## Fil de Brume (20 Avril 2010)

Tout est lié 
Pour beaucoup de jeux, on a besoin d'un lecteur de DVD ^^
Et d'une carte graphique qui tienne la route 

De plus, une carte graphique puissante prend plus de place, donc on a besoin de faire de la place dans le 13"... en virant le lecteur optique ?

Mais c'est le serpent qui se mord la queue, on veut jouer sur mac, on a besoin d'une carte graphique ET d'un lecteur optique. Donc si on vire le lecteur optique pour faire la place à une bonne carte graphique... c'est problématique


----------



## DarkMoineau (20 Avril 2010)

Pas besoin de lecteur optique avec Steam


----------



## Sylow (20 Avril 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Tout est lié
> Pour beaucoup de jeux, on a besoin d'un lecteur de DVD ^^
> Et d'une carte graphique qui tienne la route
> 
> ...



certe mais si on veut jouer on n'achète pas un 13"  , c'est comme allez a IKEA en SMART ! (ma mère l'a déjà fait..)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> certe mais si on veut jouer on n'achète pas un 13"  , c'est comme allez a IKEA en SMART ! (ma mère l'a déjà fait..)



Bah même en Golf , chez Ikéa , ca le fait pas .


----------



## Fil de Brume (20 Avril 2010)

Rien n'empêche d'acheter un 13" pour jouer, et à la maison le brancher sur un 30" ou plus... c'est ce que j'aurais fait d'ailleurs (sauf pour le 30", je n'ai qu'un 22" à la maison), s'ils avaient mis la même CG et les mêmes procs que dans les 15"...

Donc au final je me prend un 15", et quand je veux jouer, à la maison, je le branche sur mon 22".


----------



## Asmkv (20 Avril 2010)

Pour jouer de temps en temps quand on est en déplacement, un 13" suffit s'il est capable de faire tourner le jeu...


----------



## Macuserman (21 Avril 2010)

Oui, au pire il y a les jeux Facebook en flash


----------



## Fil de Brume (21 Avril 2010)

Du genre le machin où tu donnes un coup de pied au cul à un canard ?


----------



## Macuserman (21 Avril 2010)

Ou du genre Mafia Wars, un entretient d'aquarium ou encore le jeu du carré rouge qui fait fureur en ce moment oui !


----------



## gildas1 (21 Avril 2010)

non le mieux c'est que l'on joue sur les jeux permettant de gagner 1 iphone 3GS, vous savez lorsque vous devez tirer sur 10 iphones


----------



## Macuserman (21 Avril 2010)

Oui, c'est mal aussi. Touchez 3 iPhone et gagnez en un !


----------



## robin102 (27 Juillet 2010)

salut,

je tiens juste à prévenir que je possède un MBP 13" le dernier modèle celui de mi-avril 2010. Dans ce mac j'ai installé un DD de 500go en 7200 rpm. Depuis bootcamp j'ai installé GTA IV, et ben il s'installe mais il est impossible d'y jouer ! Le jeu se lance mais le mac chauffe au bout de 2 min, je me suis cramé les mains sur le clavier ! Et puis le mac a coupé car le CPU était trop chaud ! Donc même avec la 320M, GTA IV.... c'est Chaud !!! donc hélas, le MBP 13" est pas assez puissant pour GTA IV


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2010)

Il passe déjà juste sur mon iMac...(800x600 , en low , je suis à 40-60fps)..


----------



## robin102 (27 Juillet 2010)

C est vraiment dommage ! Maintenant faut que je revende mon jeu + l extension  ! En plus cette version avait l air vraiment bien ! J en ai marre car gta san Andreas je le connais par cur ! Enfin

Au fait tu as quel iMac ? ( j'aime bien les nouveaux modèles d' aujourd'hui ^^)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2010)

J'ai un 2.66Ghz de 2008 , avec une Radeon HD2600Pro de 256Mo .


----------

